# Ens(a) ...



## Roi Marphille

Hola! 
Aquest és un tema adreçat a experts!

Quan diem: _Ens sap greu_ 

ho pronunciem: _Ens__*(a)* sap greu  _
_ 
_que curiós no?! 
algú sap el perquè pronunciem aquesta àtona???
coneixeu altres casos?

Estic súper encuriosit!!!
Slts, 
Roi


----------



## Mei

Ja! Aquí no m'atraparàs, jo no la dic aquesta "a", però si l'he sentit sovint... suposo que es diu perque sigui més fàcil de pronunciar, no?

Mei


----------



## Laia

Ok, intentaré endevinar-ho (m'encanta fer hipòtesis jeje):
Jo crec que ho fem perquè pronunciar "ens sap (greu)" tal qual seria més o menys "ensap ..." i es podria confondre amb "em sap (greu)" parlant ràpid... perquè ens mengem una de les dues esses, així que potser és una mica per diferenciar. Però ara estic pensant que no, perquè a vegades diem "ma sap greu" enlloc de "em sap greu", ostres ara mateix ja no m'aclaro...
Potser deu ser perquè senzillament és més còmode i senzill i més agradable fonèticament dir-ho d'aquesta manera.

Això deu ser un _expedient X_... és com endevinar perquè les iaies diuen "cort" i "ort" enlloc de "cor" i "or". Per què?

Perquè diem "sats?" o "sas?" enlloc de "saps?"

Ho sento Roi, enlloc de solucionar el dubte encara l'he fet més gros!! :s


----------



## Mei

Laia said:
			
		

> Ok, intentaré endevinar-ho (m'encanta fer hipòtesis jeje):
> Jo crec que ho fem perquè pronunciar "ens sap (greu)" tal qual seria més o menys "ensap ..." i es podria confondre amb "em sap (greu)" parlant ràpid... perquè ens mengem una de les dues esses, així que potser és una mica per diferenciar. Però ara estic pensant que no, perquè a vegades diem "ma sap greu" enlloc de "em sap greu", ostres ara mateix ja no m'aclaro...
> Potser deu ser perquè senzillament és més còmode i senzill i més agradable fonèticament dir-ho d'aquesta manera.
> 
> Això deu ser un _expedient X_... és com endevinar perquè les iaies diuen "cort" i "ort" enlloc de "cor" i "or". Per què?
> 
> Perquè diem "sats?" o "sas?" enlloc de "saps?"
> 
> Ho sento Roi, enlloc de solucionar el dubte encara l'he fet més gros!! :s


 
Ui, espera't, que he sentit gent dir "trencs" en comptes de "trens"... d'on surt aquesta "c"?!


----------



## Laia

Mei said:
			
		

> Ui, espera't, que he sentit gent dir "trencs" en comptes de "trens"... d'on surt aquesta "c"?!


aaaaaaaaaargg què dius???


----------



## Roi Marphille

senyoreteeeeeeeeeees!  
que ens estem anant per les branques....
a veure, una mica d'ordre.
Si de cas, li demanaré a un moderador que canviï el títol del thread i que posi "misteriosos fonemes en la parla oral" 
què us (a) sembla?


----------



## Laia

Em sembla bé... jeje 

He pensat una altra possible explicació. Senzillament no queda bé o no és fàcil pronunciar dues esses seguides: una com a última lletra de la primera paraula, i l'altra com a primera lletra de la segona paraula.
I per això deu ser que és incorrecte dir: _es sap_. El correcte és dir _se sap_. Per evitar aquestes dues esses.

Us agrada més aquesta teoria?


----------



## ampurdan

Jo no ho dic, "ens e sap greu", però ho sento constantment i no m'agrada gens com sona.
Altres coses que sento (o sentut): anar a la plaja, veure passar el trenc, anar en mart (o en marc, no ho tinc gaire clara) i infinitat de varietats segons la persona. M'enrecordo d'una senyora que deia "soms anats aquí i soms anats allà" per dir "hem anat aquí i allà".


----------



## Anna Più

Roi Marphille said:
			
		

> Quan diem: _Ens sap greu_
> 
> ho pronunciem: _Ens__*(a)* sap greu  _
> 
> algú sap el perquè pronunciem aquesta àtona???
> coneixeu altres casos?


 
Hola!
Jo crec que és un tema que facilita la dicció...
La " _a_ " permet pronunciar les dues "S", la  "s" final de ens i la "s" d'inici de saps... sense la "a", la llengua es fa un embolic... (almenys la meva... quan després d'aquesta pregunta he fet la prova 20 vegades ).

Salutacions,
A+


----------



## Mei

Anna Più said:
			
		

> Hola!
> Jo crec que és un tema que facilita la dicció...
> La " _a_ " permet pronunciar les dues "S", la "s" final de ens i la "s" d'inici de saps... sense la "a", la llengua es fa un embolic... (almenys la meva... quan després d'aquesta pregunta he fet la prova 20 vegades ).
> 
> Salutacions,
> A+


 
Ara la farem nosaltres la prova!


----------



## Anna Più

ampurdan said:
			
		

> . M'enrecordo d'una senyora que deia "soms anats aquí i soms anats allà" per dir "hem anat aquí i allà".


 
Hola!
El meu avi també deia, sóc sopat, sóc menjat, sóc vingut... 
Però jo _ja sóc perdut _aquesta manera de dir les coses! (tot i que la trob*ut  * molt autèntica!)

Salutacions,
A+


----------



## ampurdan

Vaja, jo que em pensava que funcionava com en francés, italià i alemany...


----------



## Anna Più

ampurdan said:
			
		

> Vaja, jo que em pensava que funcionava com en francés, italià i alemany...


 
Hola Ampurdan!
Potser parteixen d'un mateix orígen... i en català l'hem variat cap a la fòrmula "he menjat" "he sopat" "he vingut" "hem anat aquí, hem anat allà"...?

chi lo sa? 
Salut!
A+


----------



## Roi Marphille

Anna Più said:
			
		

> Hola Ampurdan!
> Potser parteixen d'un *mateix orígen*... i en català l'hem variat cap a la fòrmula "he menjat" "he sopat" "he vingut" "hem anat aquí, hem anat allà"...?


mateix origen..?...mmm...llatí?


----------



## ampurdan

Llatí? L'alemany?... No crec. En tot cas indoeuropeu. Però és curiós que l'anglès s'agrupi amb el castellà, per un cantó, i el francès, l'italià i l'alemany formin un altre grup (els que tenen els temps perfectes amb "ser" o "haver").
Per altra banda, el llatí no tenia aquest sistema de formar perfectes amb verbs auxiliars, tret del "sum" per la veu passiva.


----------



## betulina

Hola! (estic veient que el català és un dels idiomes més actius en aquest fòrum eh.. clar que sí!!)
Sobre els temps perfectes amb "ser" o "haver", jo vaig estudiar italià i recordo que aquest tema va ser un dels que més maldecaps em va dur... buff! I em van explicar que en català "abans" es feia servir  _ser_ com en italià i francès (no sabia  que l'alemany també). Però bueno, no estic aportant res de nou....  Canvio de tema discretament...
Sobre les e o a neutres que posem a vegades.... sí, deuen ser com "crosses" que posem com a suport. Però a mi se m'acut que jo en lloc de "on va això?" sempre dic "avonta va això?" Deuen ser coses del parlar col·loquial!


----------



## Laia

betulina said:
			
		

> Però a mi se m'acut que jo en lloc de "on va això?" sempre dic "avonta va això?" Deuen ser coses del parlar col·loquial!


 
Aquesta és la meva versió:
On poso això? = onta poso això?


----------



## betulina

Sí, és veritat! el que sento amb "on" és "onta", "avonta" i "avon".... gairebé tot menys el que toca! A què deu ser degut?


----------



## Mei

Laia said:
			
		

> Aquesta és la meva versió:
> On poso això? = onta poso això?


 
Aaaah! És veritat! Sona fatal! 

Què me'n dieu quan sentiu això:

Interesant*a*
Dificil*a*

Per llogar-hi cadires, eh!  

Mei


----------



## Laia

Mei said:
			
		

> Què me'n dieu quan sentiu això:
> 
> Interesant*a*
> Dificil*a*


 
Context*e*   

Però Mei, jo crec que aquests casos són una altra història... no són "anomalies" fonètiques sino errors ortogràfics o gramaticals. No ho sé, però sí que són lletjos, sí.


----------



## Mei

Laia said:
			
		

> Context*e*
> 
> Però Mei, jo crec que aquests casos són una altra història... no són "anomalies" fonètiques sino errors ortogràfics o gramaticals. No ho sé, però sí que són lletjos, sí.


 
Sí, tens raó... es que on treballava avans el meu cap ho deia sempre i em sonava fatal, m'havia de mossegar la llengua! 

El que també sempre feia era posar dos pronoms en una mateixa frase: 

Aquesta hi ha que fer-la. 

I coses així...

Un martiri...

Mei


----------



## belén

Sabeu com ho deim noltros?
No se com s'escriu, però ho pronunciem "mon anam"


----------



## Samaruc

belen said:
			
		

> Sabeu com ho deim noltros?
> No se com s'escriu, però ho pronunciem "mon anam"



A molts llocs del País Valencià es diu "mo·n'anem", que ve de "mos n'anem". De fet, en una part molt important del domini lingüístic, la parla col·loquial diu "mos" en comptes d' "ens".

Salut!


----------



## Roi Marphille

Samaruc said:
			
		

> A molts llocs del País Valencià es diu "mo·n'anem", que ve de "mos n'anem". De fet, en una part molt important del domini lingüístic, la parla col·loquial diu "mos" en comptes d' "ens".
> 
> Salut!


exactament! me'n vaig donar compte quan vaig estar a València recentment. Diria que també es diu així en dialecte tarragoní.


----------



## Laia

Roi Marphille said:
			
		

> exactament! me'n vaig donar compte quan vaig estar a València recentment. Diria que també es diu així en dialecte tarragoní.


 
No és dels tarragonins, és de més al sud. De les terres de l'Ebre.
També em sembla que ho diuen en algunes zones de la província de Lleida.

Però enlloc de "mo n'anem" diuen "mos en anem"... potser estic equivocada?.


----------



## ampurdan

Mmm... "Mos" ho he sentit utilitzar a gent de la costa del Baix Empordà. "Mos varen dir això i mos vam pensar que... i mos en vam anar" (clar que no ho pronuncien com en Català occidental, sino que la "o" esdevé "u"). De tota manera, només ho he sentit utilitzar a un parell de senyores de mitjana edat... Així que no ho sé...


----------



## Laia

M'acaba de venir això al cap:

Et seguia (en)a tu.

Per què aquesta? Us serveix com a un altre cas?

P.D.: Què us(a) sembla?


----------



## ampurdan

Jo crec que seria una cosa així com "et seguia a ne tu" i "el seguia a n'ell" o potser "et seguia ane tu"... La primera "a" seria la preposició, la "n" apareix com a transició entre "a" i "ell" i "a ne tu" copia la "n" sense ser necessària... No sé, és el que se m'acut.


----------



## Roi Marphille

Ei us heu donat compte que aquests fonemes que _colem_ a dins les frases també ho fan els italians quan parlen altres idiomes?
Pràcticament mai acaben una paraula en consonant. Exemple: _I'll send you and email(e)_
és un recurs que també ells fan servir.


----------



## Laia

Roi Marphille said:
			
		

> Ei us heu donat compte que aquests fonemes que _colem_ a dins les frases també ho fan els italians quan parlen altres idiomes?
> Pràcticament mai acaben una paraula en consonant. Exemple: _I'll send you and email(e)_
> és un recurs que també ells fan servir.


 
Vés per on! Però no sé italià... 

En castellà aquestes coses no les fem, oi? O ara mateix no hi caic.


----------



## Roi Marphille

Laia said:
			
		

> Vés per on! Però no sé italià...
> 
> En castellà aquestes coses no les fem, oi? O ara mateix no hi caic.


deia que que els italians, quan parlen altres idiomes, acostumen a tenir dificultats en acabar una paraula en consonant. Llavors hi posen una vocal al final. Hi ha italians que ho fan molt, n'hi ha que no.


----------



## Laia

Roi Marphille said:
			
		

> deia que que els italians, quan parlen altres idiomes, acostumen a tenir dificultats en acabar una paraula en consonant. Llavors hi posen una vocal al final. Hi ha italians que ho fan molt, n'hi ha que no.


 
 apunteu-me una ficada de pota més


----------



## betulina

Sí, és cert, perquè en italià no hi ha cap paraula que acabi en consonant, tret dels estrangerismes. És molt graciós sentir parlar un italià en anglès o en castellà!


----------



## betulina

ampurdan said:
			
		

> Jo crec que seria una cosa així com "et seguia a ne tu" i "el seguia a n'ell" o potser "et seguia ane tu"... La primera "a" seria la preposició, la "n" apareix com a transició entre "a" i "ell" i "a ne tu" copia la "n" sense ser necessària... No sé, és el que se m'acut.



Pel que tinc entès, aquesta preposició "a" pot prendre diferents formes. Hi ha qui diu "ana", com deia la Laia, "an" o "amb". Bueno, an i amb van seguits de vocal. Per exemple, jo dic "el seguia amb ell" o "l'hi diré amb ell". 

Salut!


----------

